# Best and Worst of MAC 2016



## Kaidan (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi guys!  There are a few weeks left for 2016 to end, and it would be nice to know what everyone thinks of this year's Mac collections. Do you think that they were great? Lackluster? Did you buy a lot or less from Mac this year? Any favorite collection? Did you check on permanent items rather than LE items? Fell in love or hated new formulas? Did your favorite item got discontinued? Stuff like that... 

Here's a format but you can alter it to your liking.  

*Best and Worst*

*Lips*
Lipstick:

Lipglass:

Patentpolish:

Lip liner:

Retromatte Liquid lipstick:

Lip balm:


*Face*
Blush:

Beauty powder:

Bronzer/Contour:

Highlighter:

EDSF:

MSF:

Foundation:

Concealer:


*Eyes*
Eye shadow:

Mascara:

Palette/Quad:

Fluidline:

Paint Pot:

Eyeliner:


*Other*
Brush:

Nail polish:

Pigment:

Gift set:

Fragrance:

Collection:

Skip regret:

Regret buying:


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 14, 2016)

Kaidan said:


> Hi guys!  There are a few weeks left for 2016 to end, and it would be nice to know what everyone thinks of this year's Mac collections. Do you think that they were great? Lackluster? Did you buy a lot or less from Mac this year? Any favorite collection? Did you check on permanent items rather than LE items? Fell in love or hated new formulas? Did your favorite item got discontinued? Stuff like that...
> 
> Here's a format but you can alter it to your liking.
> 
> ...



Didnt buy any fluidlines, lipglasses. But I will come back to you on my best and worst purchases of the year, later on this evening GMT


----------



## Kaidan (Dec 14, 2016)

I noticed that there were a lot of sales from Mac and that the only collections that truly sold out were Taraji and Selena. I've bought a lot less from Mac this year and gravitated to other brands. 

Here's my list!


*Best and Worst*

*Lips*
Best Lipstick: So Select, Soft Hint, Sweet Venom, Hot Chocolate, Be Silly, The Fashion Flock, Plum Princess, Seoulful huggable, Origami Orange huggable, Postmodern liptensity, and Driftwood liptensity. 
Worst: Gold XiXi, Midnight Troll (turned purple on me), Riot House (only works as a mixer for me), and Cloud Gait.

Best Lipglass: Both Viva Glam Ariana Grande lipglosses and Twerkquoise.
Worst: N/A

Best Patentpolish: Caravamp
Worst: Tumbleweed (it was like wearing a clear balm)

Lip liner: Witching Hour, Embrace Me, and Hip n Happy
Worst: I still don't like their pro loungewear liners

Retromatte Liquid lipstick: N/A

Lip balm: N/A



*Face*
Best Blush: What I Fancy, At Dusk edb, Cosmic Force mb, and Spellbinder
Worst: Cheek Pollen (it was a bronzer on me)

Best Beauty powder: Play it Proper (if you can find the version previous to the troll one) and Pearl Blossom 
Worst: Glow Rida

Bronzer/Contour: N/A

Best Highlighter: Gleamstones from Vibe Tribe and The Bowling pin pearlmatte
Worst: Luna Luster (dry)

Best EDSF: Tutu, Soft Frost, Show Gold, and Beaming
Worst: N/A

MSF: N/A (Didn't buy any this year)

Foundation: N/A

Concealer: N/A


*Eyes*
Best Eye shadow: Cranberry, lol (I tried it this year so yeah...)
Worst: Iron Butterfly from It's Everything quad


Mascara: N/A

Best Palette/Quad: The light festival x9 palette even if it included perm eye shadows, Wild Horses quad, It's Everything Quad, and Flamingo Park x9 palette 
Worst: Both of the x9 palettes (fuchsia and the teal that had yellow and brown eyeshadow) from that collection that had Barbies in bad fashion in it.

Fluidline: N/A (didn't buy any this year)

Paint Pot: N/A (didn't buy any this year) 

Eyeliner: Feline


*Other*
Brush: N/A

Nail polish: N/A

Pigment: N/A

Best Gift set: the mini lipsticks from the holiday collection and this year's Look in a Box
Worst: They just need to be more creative with the look in a box sets 

Best Fragrance: Crème de Nude, Turquatic, and Candy Yum Yum
Worst: Lady Danger and Air of Style

Best Collection: Flamingo Park, Liptensity, Huggable 2016, Future, Vibe Tribe, and Shadescents
Worst: It's a Strike, Star Trek, and the collection that had the Barbies in bad fashion as promo whose name I forgot.

Best packaging: Mariah Carey, Shadescents, Selena, and Chris Chang
Worst: Vibe Tribe and Nutcracker

Skip regret: Bidi Bidi Bom Bom lipgloss

Regret buying: Cheek Pollen


----------



## Kaidan (Dec 14, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Didnt buy any fluidlines, lipglasses. But I will come back to you on my best and worst purchases of the year, later on this evening GMT



Awesome!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 14, 2016)

*Lips
Best Lipstick: *Sweet Venom, Have Your Cake, Doo-Wop, Halsey, Kling It On, In My Fashion, Breathing Fire (Yep, a red made it in there for me), Viva Glam Ariana Grande, Babes and Balls, Witching Hour.*
Worst: *Gold XIXI, Cloud Gait (don't know if I was using them properly to mix, but they didn't mix), Blue Beat Liptensity (tried it on and it came out black)*

Best Lipglass: *With Gusto and Saucy Miss Vamplify*
Worst: *N/a*

Best Patentpolish: *N/a*
Worst: *N/a
*
Best Lip liner: *Fashion Boost (replacement, as it grew legs and walked off somewhere), Nightcrawler. Didn't buy that many liners this year
*Worst: *N/a

*Retromatte Liquid lipstick:* N/a

*Lip balm:* N/a


*Face*
*Best Blush:* Pleasure Model and Techno Cumbia (can I call it a blush???). Didn't even buy any blush, seeing that the majority of the ones released this year was not seen in UK.
*Worst:* N/a

*Best Beauty powder:* N/a 
*Worst:* N/a

*Bronzer/Contour:* N/A

*Best Highlighter:* Gleamtones Powder and Highly Illogical
*Worst:* Trophy... I just cannot bring myself to use it, because I don't want to damage the motif on it... Until I can find another one...

*Best EDSF: *Whisper of Gilt - I have been converted and it does not leave my makeup bag, Show Gold - it is such a versatile EDSF.
*Worst:* N/A

*Best MSF:* Otherearthly aka The Boob ... Taraji Glow aka Highlight The Truth.
*Worst: *N/a

*Foundation:* N/a

*Concealer:* N/a


*Eyes
* *Best Eye shadow:* Selena - When paired with Fathoms Deep EDES, it's an award winning combo.
*Worst:* N/a

*Mascara: *Haven't purchased any, because I have too many False Lash and Extreme False Lash testers to go through.

*Palette/Quad:* I really wanted to get my hands on the Flamingo Park x9 palette, but that wasn't seen in UK. *side eye*

*Fluidline:* N/a

*Paint Pot:* N/a

*Eyeliner:* N/a


*Other*
*Best Brush: *208 - Some people may disagree with me on this one, but it gives me killer wings.
*Worst: *N/a 

*Nail polish:* N/a

*Pigment:* N/a - This year has been too quiet for me on the pigment front. MAC need to bring out some new colours or repromote some from their old collections... Especially the holiday ones.

*Gift set:* N/a - I'm not really into their gift sets, unless it stands out to me.

*Fragrance: *N/a - Maybe next year.

*Best Collection: *Brooke Candy, Bangin' Brilliant, Chris Chang, Destined To Dazzle, Future MAC, Star Trek, In The Spotlight, Blue Nectar, Selena (we still have some of the eyeshadows in stock - I will be getting them) 
*Worst:* Flamingo Park - for very good reasons... On this side of the pond, we didn't get the x9 palette and the blushes. Vibe Tribe - I wanted to try the silver patentpoilsh from this collection, and we didn't get them. Fashion Pack (Barbie Doll promo) - It looked boring in my eyes.

*Best packaging:* Mariah Carey, Shadescents, Selena and Chris Chang 
*Worst:* Vibe Tribe - I can see why people were pissed about this collection.

*Skip regret: *I Get So OOC - Through no fault of my own... Still think I should just give up on it.

*Regret buying:* Trophy... Because I want another Trophy for me to use.


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Dec 14, 2016)

Best eyeshadow--Typographic, Join My League?

Best lipstick OOC

Best mascara Twisted Lash
Best brush 286, 224, 217, 213

Best palette Smoky Metallic X9


Worst MAC products 246 brush, P&P eye base


----------



## Sweetyellow (Feb 2, 2017)

As a side note, I'm NC42/NC44 (during the summer) -

*Best ----*

*Lips*
Lipstick: Have Your Cake, Amor Prohibido, Midsummer Night, Among The Fireflies, So Select, Stylist Tip, Intoxica, Strip Me Down

Lipglass: Dej Loaf, Goodness Gracious

Patentpolish: N/A

Lip liner: Hover, Spice, Mahogany 

Retromatte Liquid lipstick: Feels So Grand, Dance With Me

Lip balm: N/A


*Face*
Blush: This Could Be Fun, Cheek Pollen, Sweet Vision, Adobe Brick

Beauty powder: Glow Rida

Bronzer/Contour: Harmony, Blunt

Highlighter: N/A

EDSF: My Mimi

MSF: Taraji Glow, Highlight The Truth

Foundation: N/A

Concealer: Pro Longwear Concealer


*Eyes*
Eye shadow: Saddle, Brown Script, Embark, Folie, 

Mascara: Zoom Lash

Palette/Quad: I love, love, love and constantly use the Sharon Osbourne Duchess quad. It's my #1 staple for daily makeup.

Fluidline: N/A

Paint Pot: Groundwork, Quite Natural

Eyeliner: N/A


*Other*
Brush: MAC 217. I can literally use this one brush for my whole eye look.

Nail polish: Madame Candy

Pigment: Nutcracker Sweet Bronze Pigment Set

Gift set: N/A

Fragrance: N/A

Collection: MAC x Mariah Carey

Skip regret: MAC Nutcracker Sweet Retro Matte Kits - Plum. I really wanted Dancing Flowers lipstick in this kit.

Regret buying: I regret purchasing the lipsticks from the Star Trek collection tbh.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jul 11, 2017)

We're those truly sold out though? I just bought much of the Selena line from a CCO for 50% off


----------

